# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Ship Bulding and Naval Architects >  Requirements concerning POLAR CLASS

## stw77

Good day all.

Attached you can find a "pdf" file regarding the requirements concerning the Polar Class. This memo was actually prepared by IACS and it has to be mentioned that it is fully updated. In regard to the polar class, we should bear in our minds the fact that it seems to be a new-coming "scenario" in the shipping industry.

Hope the attached is for help.

Regards,
STW 77
=========

----------

